# Ok, its November...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

WHere are the Chevys?
Just wondering...
Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I haven't even gotton my pre-order notice from Bud yet.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Right on time. :devil: rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

15 November is the release date. Let us hope it doesn't get pushed back.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

A/FX Nut said:


> 15 November is the release date. Let us hope it doesn't get pushed back.


I got an email from Bud's HO saying Bowtie Brifade and the Mopars are due mid November? He's usually not wrong. Has anyone else heard this.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I heard the same mid-Nov date for the Bowties but nothing definitive yet on the Mopars. Sounds like it's going to be a very merry holiday season.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> I got an email from Bud's HO saying Bowtie Brifade and the Mopars are due mid November? He's usually not wrong. Has anyone else heard this.



Same here. Went ahead and put my order in for both sets.  rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Did anyone else notice that JL announced an upcoming Ford Mustang 40th Anniversary tribute release in *XT* scale. That should very interesting since there aren't a lot of Mustang variations in that scale. It looks like the XT releases are going to be running at a higher rate than the TJet500s. Excellent.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> Did anyone else notice that JL announced an upcoming Ford Mustang 40th Anniversary tribute release in *XT* scale. That should very interesting since there aren't a lot of Mustang variations in that scale. It looks like the XT releases are going to be running at a higher rate than the TJet500s. Excellent.


I seen that this weekend too. I'm also curious. I'm wonderingi if it's a mis-print--sure hope not. I also saw 05' as the the release date for Bowtie Brigade- TWO 
I think I'm gonna' be broke by the end of 05' !! 

Cheers..


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I certainly hope that more emphasis is not put on the XT series........ I'd much rather see more JLTO's than XT's


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> I certainly hope that more emphasis is not put on the XT series........ I'd much rather see more JLTO's than XT's


I'd be happy with a 50/50 mix. Love the tjets, but also love the slightly wider bodies on the XTs.


----------



## Bobby H (May 31, 2004)

My sales rep says I should have the Bowties The week of Nov 22nd..If anyone is interested in preorders let me know..119.95 For a 12 car case shipped..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The XTs have a lot of catching up to do before they'll be close to the JLTOs in numbers. Based on what we've seen so far JL will continue both lines, something that Aurora didn't do. I think there's plenty of room for both series to succeed and I hope they both live on and prosper for a long time.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

It is a good time to like slotcars...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

noddaz said:


> It is a good time to like slotcars...


It most certainly is.  rr


----------

